
The (Surprisingly Funny) Code for the Apollo Moon Landings Is on GitHub - jpindar
https://www.popularmechanics.com/space/moon-mars/a21771/code-for-apollo-moon-landings-on-github/
======
jpindar
Some of the issues are funny too:

[https://github.com/chrislgarry/Apollo-11/issues?utf8=%E2%9C%...](https://github.com/chrislgarry/Apollo-11/issues?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=label%3A%22Type%3A+Humour%22)

------
nodesocket
The detailed and verbose comments are amazing. Not to mention I have zero idea
what the assembly code or even the math is doing.

from
[https://github.com/chrislgarry/Apollo-11/blob/master/Luminar...](https://github.com/chrislgarry/Apollo-11/blob/master/Luminary099/LEM_GEOMETRY.agc)

# SINCE WE WILL FIND THE MODE 1 SHAFT ANGLE LATER, WE CAN FIND THE MODE 1
TRUNNION BY SIMPLY TAKING THE ARCSIN OF THE Y COMPONENT, THE ASIN GIVIN AN
ANSWER WHOSE ABS VAL IS LESS THAN 90 DEG.

Nervously looks around.. Ummmm what?

------
Lowkeyloki
[2016]

~~~
Lowkeyloki
I mention this because some, if not all, of the code links are dead.

